# Joining Talk About Marriage



## Crescent KE (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi

I'm cris hoping to learn more from this forum


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome, what brings you here?


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM


----------

